# The reason you've became an engineer



## structuraleit (Jan 28, 2011)

Reminding you the reason you've became an engineer


----------



## blybrook PE (Jan 28, 2011)

Nah, I prefer this one:


----------



## willsee (Jan 28, 2011)

my friend told me to be an engineer


----------



## cableguy (Jan 28, 2011)

I am an engineer because in 3rd grade I saw a kid with his head cut wide open on the playground. I threw up in the trash can. I knew right then that being a medical Doctor... was not for me.


----------



## DynaMechEng (Jan 28, 2011)

One word....Macgyver!!


----------



## principal (Jan 28, 2011)

I did it for the women.


----------



## Dexman PE (Jan 28, 2011)

I did it for the fatty money.

Honestly, I just like playing in the sandbox, and when i realized how big and powerful the toys get in a much larger sandbox once you become an adult, combined with "the knack" (as shown in bly's post above) my career was pretty much decided.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 28, 2011)

I like dirt.

&lt;---Geotech and Environmental Engineer


----------



## fccecc (Jan 28, 2011)

I was told that I'll meet alot of hot models.


----------



## CincinnatiControlsGuy (Jan 29, 2011)

McDonald's wasn't hiring.


----------



## roadwreck (Jan 29, 2011)

Dexman PE said:


> I did it for the fatty money.


lusone:


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jan 29, 2011)

The American Truck Driving School rejected my application.


----------



## cableguy (Jan 29, 2011)

Flyer_PE said:


> The American Truck Driving School rejected my application.


Yeah, my senior year of college I made that joke with my roommate quite often.

"In six short weeks, I too could be a truck driver..."


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 30, 2011)

Med school isn't challenging enough.


----------



## civilized_naah (Jan 30, 2011)

Someone told me that engineers get to make important decisions and get credit for their work when it is due and NEVER, EVER get undermined by scum such as politicians, accountants and management executives ...


----------



## Dleg (Jan 30, 2011)

Somebody told me I would get to drive the train.

What a crock.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 31, 2011)

I wasn't doing anything else that day.


----------



## Supe (Feb 8, 2011)

My parents were going to kick my ass if I didn't learn how to put back together all those toys I took apart as a child.

I kept telling them that the Capsela and Erector sets were SUPPOSED to come apart, but they didn't believe me.

Note: I just looked up Capsela on Amazon, and it's a "collector's item." WTF?!


----------

